# Cider Bulk Priming



## trymypride (22/6/09)

Hey everyone, 

A have been reading a bit about beer brewing but to keep "the missus" happy I have made a batch of cider. 
24L of preservative free juice
100gm lactose ( I was told by the local home brew that this would sweeten without fermenting???)
Yeast nutrient sachet
Cider yeast sachet
SG 1.04

Its fermented for 12 days at around 18 degrees and I get 
FG 1.005

So the problem is - 
1. How much sugar should I add to bulk prime? (I have been told 125gm) amd how can I calculate this in future. 
2. Does the lactose actually sweeten the final product without fermenting, and can I therefore sweeten to taste with lactose now prior to bulk prime without fear of exploding bottles?

Thanks for any help in advance

Cheers
Chris


----------



## manticle (22/6/09)

Depends on how fizzy you want it. Anything between 110 and 180 will work (depending on temperature) . 110 will be low carbonation, 180 will be high. If it were my cider I'd probably go between 130 and 140 in 24 L.

Lactose is unfermentable so it will sweeten without bottle bombs. I've only ever added it first up so it has time to integrate. Not sure if adding it late would affect the flavour but it's done by cider makers and if you leave your cider in the bottle as long as you should it probably won't be an issue.

Cider often ferments right out so 1005 might give you a medium dry (ie a little bit of sweetenss still left).

Therefore I reckon you should taste it (and get your wife to taste it) to see if it needs the lactose, depending on whether she likes it dry or sweet. Explain to her that the flavours will develop over time and what she gets now will be nothing like the final product but if it's sweet enough now then it should be sweet enough later.

For priming calculations you can use online calculators which are usually designed for beer but if you know the fizz difference between English Ale and Crown Lager you should be able to transpose.


----------



## mwd (22/6/09)

Have not drunk Cider in many years but I think most popular bottled ciders are quite high in carbonation.

 Priming + Carbonation Calculator

One of many online calculators but has a good range of styles.


----------



## trymypride (22/6/09)

Wow thanks guys....
That calculator throws a spanner in the works...?
I did a few runs and ended up with the 210-240g range... Now I am very worried about bottle bombs... Given that I was thinking around the 140g mark.


----------



## mwd (22/6/09)

Lots of different calculators out there. Run the figures through a few and get an average.

Working on 3.0%CO2 I got about <210g at 20C. Which is pretty high carb.

Don't forget you get no head on cider so no foaming.


----------



## manticle (22/6/09)

What are you putting in for your final CO2 volume?

I use that calculator and find it to be pretty reliable. I generally carbonate at the lower end.

If you're concerned find 2 or 3 online calculators, add the same values and see see if there's a great difference. That's waht I did when I first started bulk priming and it put my mind at ease.


----------



## trymypride (23/6/09)

Ok everyone,

After much consultation of all things "online" I have decided to go with 
3.0%CO2 @ 20C 
23L after racking = c.190g Cane Sugar
I will taste tomorrow and add lactose if needed, then bulk prime and bottle 

Wish me luck......

Cheers
Chris


----------

